# Mavic SSC SL cracked rim....Help!



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a set of SLs with the dreaded rim cracks around the eyelet holes. After a good amount of research, it seems that the rims are about $130 and up, not counting how much it costs to rebuild.

Any idea of another rim would fit? Do the Zircal Spokes only fit into these rims? Any other advice or tips?

Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you must be talking about Ksyriums, right? they don't have 'eyelets', the FORE nipple threads directly into the rim. they are not replaceable w/ any other rim.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

You would need to get warranty service done on them. And since they are older SSC's, you will have to pay the full rim replacement cost (if the shop can even get the rim from Mavic).


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

hmm, so options are quite limited..... Ok, thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

generally the rims are easy to get from Mavic...any shop that deals w/ them can order one. they're usually very easy to rebuild. i've done dozens of them over the years. yes, your options are limited...but only because Mavic (thankfully) is the only maker of rims like that. well, i guess you could throw in Campy/Fulcrum too, but obviously only Mavic will work for you.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

ok, thanks. Is the LBS is probably the cheapest/only place to go?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

correct, unless you want try ebay...just make 100% sure you get the right rim.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

update....I had my LBS call Mavic. Apparently they think my wheel was a 2003 or 2006, and mavic doesn't make any more rims for this. Are they that much different? I am I really just stuck?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

BLD25 said:


> update....I had my LBS call Mavic. Apparently they think my wheel was a 2003 or 2006, and mavic doesn't make any more rims for this. Are they that much different? I am I really just stuck?


You'll have to either by used on Ebay or a new rear wheel from the shop.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm surprised they don't have any rims left. i've never had Mavic tell me that couldn't supply a rim for a rebuild...


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

yeah, it was surprising. I might take the wheel back to the LBS and have him take the serial number and call them back to make sure.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

according to Mavic, it is a 2003 model, which no longer has rims available, and the spokes and rim holes have changed, so a newer rim won't work. Looks like I will ride the cracked rim until it fails and hope it fails close to the house!


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yes. ..*



BLD25;4118894
Any idea of another rim would fit? Do the Zircal Spokes only fit into these rims? Any other advice or tips?[/QUOTE said:


> Buy a Campagnolo wheelset next time. They don't fall apart. Really.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

so another quick question......apparently the LBS said mavic told him that the newer rims won't work with my hub, but most SSC wheels I see look very similar if not the same. Anyone know alot about these wheels?


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had the same problem with mine:









I had hoped to get more miles out of the wheel. It was great while it lasted. I replaced it with an Elite.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

it definitely sucks. Did you just replace it with an elite rear or a whole new wheelset? Did you sell the spokes and hub?


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

BLD25 said:


> it definitely sucks. Did you just replace it with an elite rear or a whole new wheelset? Did you sell the spokes and hub?


I just replaced the rear. My front SL remains perfectly true and intact. Of course, front wheels tend to last much longer.

Nope, the broken wheel is currently adorning a wall in my garage along with other retired wheels.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

you could probably sell the hub and spokes for a few bucks if you wanted


----------

